# Paging Omar, Paging Omar - guitar question!



## granfire (Dec 25, 2012)

long story short:
Husband bought a guitar kit.
he was planning on staining the wood, but the glue they used seeped into the wood and can't be sanded out, so that spot does not take the coloring.

What type of paint would you suggest to paint the body with?


----------



## Omar B (Dec 25, 2012)

If it's a solid body then auto paint in thin layers or if you are adventurous you can try the spray can method.  http://www.paintyourownguitar.com/

If it's a hollowbody, semi-hollow or acoustic then it's a more specialized process.

Super helpful site I use for repairs all the time - http://www.projectguitar.com/


----------

